# New recurve bow broken :(



## Maleus (Sep 22, 2013)

After some thought, I decided to give instinctive archery a try. I went to my local archery shop, told them what I was wanting, tried a few out and decided on an SF-Archery riser with Greatree limbs since it seemed to be suitable for what I wanted, and wasn't breaking the bank.

Fast forward less than 24 hours later, Im in the back yard, showing my wife how to shoot since she can actually pull this bow back. I stressed never to dry fire, which she didn't, and always make sure you hear the "click" when nocking an arrow so its not an accidental dry fire, which she did. Between the both of us, we shot maybe 50 times, then I hear a weird slap when I shot, look down and see the limb is broken, not cracked, broken. 

The archery shop is closed on Sundays, so it will be tomorrow evening before I can take it to them. Although I know there wasn't any mishandling of the bow, (no kids to dry fire when Im not around), the three times it was strung, it was done using a stringer, and it was never over extended on a pull (my pull is only 27.5 inches, and my wife's is much shorter), and the bow was never dropped, that limb has never touched the ground. 

Was this just a bad limb? Are these known to be cheap limbs? Is there anything that could cause this (we were using finger shooting, and I'm sure since it was our first time shooting, we were plucking a lot)? Is this common with recurve bows when you first get them? Im really worried the shop is going to accuse me mis-handling the bow, and I have no idea how the warranty works with Greatree or if it even covers limb breaks.

Anyone have any input to help me sleep better or know what Im in for?

P.S. On the plus side, she seemed to have a blast shooting, and is even looking for a cheaper bow to start shooting with.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

No that is not normal. I have owned many recurves. I had limbs delaminate one time only. My limbs were custom and it turned out to be a bad batch of carbon. The bowyer replaced them immediately. 

You seem to have done everything right. They will most likely give you new limbs. 

Find out if your riser will accept Olynpic limbs. If so used limbs can be purchased cheap as you shoot and want to change draw weight or overall length 

It is not likely you broke them by drawing too far. Stringing incorrectly can twist a limb but not break it. Dry fire can break a limb. It doesn't sound like you did anything wrong


----------



## Maleus (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm very new to archery, which is why I went with this bow. The guy at the shop described it as an Olympic style recurve, and called it an ILF riser. He said it takes different types of limbs, and I read that ILF risers were recommended for newer archers when I was doing research about buying a recurve. I will let you know what the shop says.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

First of all, be careful about shops when it comes to recurves. Be sure the people you are talking to have actually had experience with them. Most shops around here have no idea about anything other than compounds.

That said, the metal riser was good advice, so that is a good sign they are knowledgeable. Metal risers are generally versatile. The Olympic limb attachment system (ILF) will allow you to buy limbs from many places. That allows you to change bow length, and draw weight easily. The risers have good mass weight, which adds to stability. They are typically designed to accept an elevated rest which can make them more forgiving. And in many cases, you can lower draw weight a few pounds by backing out the limb bolts a small amount. The grips are usually pretty well designed, and often you can replace them as well.

You can buy limbs that are cheap, but functional. Or, you can buy limbs that are expensive, and faster. There is much to learn and enjoy.

If at all possible, you will expedite your learning with a coach and a few lessons. If one is not available, another recurve shooter can be helpful, if they are experienced and shoot well themselves. Utube probably has some decent instructional videos.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I have probably 15 great tree recurves in our youth program and I've never had a limb failure. I guarantee they see a lot more stress and miss use than your bow ever did or probably ever will. Yes they are inexpensive limbs but they are not crap. What you experienced is clearly outside the normal for these items. Be patient and honest with the shop, they may ask you to contact great tree your self but in either case the limbs should be replaced at no charge. Let us know how it turns out.


----------

